# Rci Trade Power For Worldmark



## gohabs (Nov 18, 2010)

We are planning on purchasing a Worldmark contract in the near future.

Do the deposits of 10000 points into RCI allow you see all 2 bedrooms that are currently available or only up to a certain trade power.

If i deposit 10000 Points will I be able to pull a unit in 45-60 TP range within the new RCI program

Thanks for any help


----------



## rhonda (Nov 19, 2010)

I've only run a few tests through RCI's B2B portal for Worldmark.  From what I've seen through B2B RCI Weeks thus far, WM still finds the high valued RCI exchanges priced at the normal WM exchange grid (10k WM for RCI 2BR high valued exchange).

However, there are some bugs still to be worked out (like the RCI studio units priced at 12k WM) and we might still experience some changes as things settle.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 19, 2010)

More:  I've been using "Confirm First" searches through the RCI's B2B portal for WM.  I haven't _deposited_ WM credits with RCI since the portal introduction.  If you go the deposit route, they remain "WM Credits" and continue to exchange using the WM/RCI exchange grid (10k WM for RCI "Red" week, etc.).  The deposit does _not_ become a "week" with assigned TP value.


----------



## LLW (Nov 19, 2010)

gohabs said:


> We are planning on purchasing a Worldmark contract in the near future.
> 
> Do the deposits of 10000 points into RCI allow you see all 2 bedrooms that are currently available or only up to a certain trade power.
> 
> ...



With WM, you don't need to deposit to see RCI availability on line, if you go from inside your WM account. You will see all that WM's TP qualifies you to see. That may vary at different times.

I am not an RCI member, but WM is reported to have extremely high trade power in RCI.


----------



## gohabs (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for all the replies..we are thinking about buying a small contract just want to make sure they are still a good trader.


----------



## GregT (Nov 23, 2010)

Worldmark rocks as a trading property both in RCI and II -- it also has a very nice network of internal properties, but not the caliber of Marriott/Westin/Hilton/Starwood.   

One other advantage to Worldmark is that you can easily rent credits from other owners, so you can own a small package -- and then when you confirm a trade through RCI or II, just go rent the credits that you need.

It's a great system, both for direct use and for trading.

Best,

Greg


----------

